# Transcervical Inseminations



## Ang Cangiano (Mar 2, 2007)

Anyone have any experience, good or bad, with transcervical inseminations using frozen semen?

We've tried two surgicals, one with frozen and one with fresh chilled, and neither took so I'm thinking of going with something less invasive this time. 

Ang


----------



## Sanda Stankovic (Jan 10, 2009)

if you talk to vets that are experts in AI (I know many do them but few are the actual specialists in reproduction) they will tell you that surgical isnt in any way more successful than transcervical as far as frozen matings go. The only difference is if the vet is inexperienced in transcervical (which is more difficult to perform than surgical) or the female has a defective uterus (in which case the vet can pick a better insemination site with surgical). So from all the info that is out there, I would say your chances are not worse with transcervical.

Did they have any idea as to why insemination failed twice?


----------



## Ang Cangiano (Mar 2, 2007)

The first miss was with frozen and I'm convinced the miss was due to improper timing. They (repro vets) timed the insemination off the LH spike which was a wednesday, and I think inseminated too early, on Saturday.

Second time was with chilled, timing was good, but the miss was due to cysts.

I'd rather be less invasive this time and was wondering if anyone has any actual experience with a successful TCI using frozen semen. Statistics are good and everything, but I'd like to hear from someone who had a successful insemination.

Ang


----------

